

Ask HN: Should I make a clean VIM reference site? - briancray

Problem:<p>Vim tips and files are scattered all over the web. Usually in sites that are brutally difficult to use.<p>Yet there are TONS of people using VIM.<p>Solution:<p>A contrastingly clean central source of all things VIM that's user-maintained through GitHub.<p>Questions:
1. Would this interest you?
2. What would be the top-level nav links? (A little virtual card sorting here)
3. What would you expect on it?
======
Adaptive
I believe your problem statement is accurate but incomplete. There is a
central vim coordinating authority (vim.org) that is (poorly) integrated with
a (rather clunky) knowledge base (vim.wikia.com).

I think you should consider discussing this on the vim mailing list (maybe you
have, maybe others have).

It's a glaring deficiency of the vim ecosystem, I agree. Every single time I
use vim.org and the vim wiki, I hear David Cross in my head saying "THERE MUST
BE A BETTER WAY". The fact that David Cross is in my head then concerns me for
several minutes and I forget about Vim.

I'd love a way to update a wiki via a dvcs. Then it becomes a help file as
well. Here's a project I would be more interested in:

 _Design a next gen Vim help file / wiki system that would allow for local
help file access to extend naturally into user contributed wiki content.
Integrate scripts into the above. Allow all of it to live in any of several
popular DVCS's. Ensure that the scripts that live in it can be independently
sourced using Pathogen, etc._

------
SingAlong
A printable cheatsheet (black-n-white) would be good. Graphical cheatsheets
are for fancy.

I found this one
[http://www.digilife.be/quickreferences/QRC/VIM%20Quick%20Ref...](http://www.digilife.be/quickreferences/QRC/VIM%20Quick%20Reference%20Card.pdf)
but it doesn't have anything about tabs, buffers and splits. A full quick
reference in the same style as the one above would be good to stick next to a
computer.

Right now I'm keeping <http://vim.runpaint.org/toc/> open in a browser tab and
referring when needed. It's simple to refer and read.

~~~
briancray
Good one, and thanks for the pointer!

